# [2011] Disney World First Timers ?? Best/ Recommended RCI Resort for Family ??



## BearsFan315

We are looking to book our first family trip to Disney World for next July/ August, since the kids will be out of school and we can freely travel and enjoy ourselves.  I have banked 2 resorts and can combine them to get maximum trading power in the area.  We plan to stay a week, enjoy the area & parks in a leisurely manner, will visit one (1) park per day.

What we are looking for in a resort:

1- Location/ Access to Disney, within a reasonable distance say 10-15 minutes
2- Amenities that include Kitchen & Laundry, we plan on eating in the resort to save money to spend elsewhere.  Also Laundry in the unit is a huge plus so we can take care of as needed with convenience on our own schedule.
3- Free/ Complimentary Transportation to Disney (Would be nice so we can jsut sit back and ride over and not fight to park, and run around looking for our car)
4- Pool & Activities for us when we decide to just hang out and take it easy.

   Plus anything else you may think of htat we should look at, do, enjoy, or take into consideration.  From reading hte post seems like Bonnet Creek & Vistana are 2 of the top Chioces, which I have looked into as well as Summer Bay.  

   We are open to options, and would like fedback if you have been there and experienced Disney or any of htese resorts.  Thanks :!)


----------



## rickandcindy23

You should stay at one of the Disney resorts.  I love all of them, but my absolute favorite is Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  

I would stay at any Disney resort for the amenities you want.  They have kitchens, laundry, fabulous pools, transportation to/ from parks, and the points required are not all that high.  Any 2 bedroom you can get at Disney is going to be a wonderful experience.  If you have a choice of several, look at the pictures on the Disney website, and the location of the resorts, and make an informed decision.  I take whatever I can get, when it comes to Disney.


----------



## chalee94

BearsFan315 said:


> 3- Free/ Complimentary Transportation to Disney (Would be nice so we can jsut sit back and ride over and not fight to park, and run around looking for our car)




for this, the DVC resorts are the best option (assuming you have at least 25 TPUs when you combine weeks.)

the DVCs naturally also have the other stuff you mentioned.

outside of the DVC resorts, it's probably better to plan to use a car...


----------



## MichaelColey

Gotta agree.  If you're looking for transportation to Disney, a DVC unit would be best.  If you stay off-site, you really need a car.  Just about any Orlando timeshare or hotel offers shuttles to Disney, but none of them are anywhere near as frequent or convenient as Disney's.

If you're okay with a rental car, there are some awesome off-site locations.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is my favorite off-site location, although the Marriott's, HGVC's and many others are good as well.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek is the closest (actually on site, next to Caribbean Beach Resort!), though.

You should be able to get into DVC or Wyndham Bonnet Creek or just about any Orlando resort any week next July or August by setting up an ongoing search now.


----------



## cindi

Disney resorts would be your best choice with your criteria.  You can use Magical Express for transportation to and from airport to resort (free and they handle the luggage) and then you have access to all the parks via their free disney buses.

Put in an ongoing search now, don't wait to hope for sightings. Especially if you need a 2 bedroom. 

If you decide on an off site resort, you really need to get a rental car.


----------



## cindi

One more thing, does it have to be July or August? The heat and humidity then is really really bad.  

If you want to go when kids are out of school, can you do late May or early June? Still real warm but not nearly as bad at July and August.


----------



## MichaelColey

cindi said:


> One more thing, does it have to be July or August? The heat and humidity then is really really bad.
> 
> If you want to go when kids are out of school, can you do late May or early June? Still real warm but not nearly as bad at July and August.


Is it really that much worse in July and August?  We've only been in September, October, December, February and May, but our first August trip is coming up.  Looking at average highs, July and August are the worst (92), but June and September are close (90) and even May isn't much cooler (87).  I know it can get quite a bit hotter than the averages (it was in the mid 90s when we were there in May).  I guess the other factor is the humidity and rain, but once again June and September are almost as bad as July and August.

We plan on focusing on the parks primarily in the mornings (rope drop through lunchtime) when we're there in August.


----------



## llenod

MichaelColey said:


> Is it really that much worse in July and August?  We've only been in September, October, December, February and May, but our first August trip is coming up.  Looking at average highs, July and August are the worst (92), but June and September are close (90) and even May isn't much cooler (87).  I know it can get quite a bit hotter than the averages (it was in the mid 90s when we were there in May).  I guess the other factor is the humidity and rain, but once again June and September are almost as bad as July and August.
> 
> We plan on focusing on the parks primarily in the mornings (rope drop through lunchtime) when we're there in August.



We have been 9 times.  The very best time to go is in Oct.  It hovers in the 80's and the crowds are minimal.  

We are here now, and the parks are just so crowded.  Couple that with 95 degree days and 100% humidity.  It is borderline miserable.  

October, fast passes aren't really needed.  You also get the opportunity to do the halloween stuff at WDW.


----------



## bccash63

llenod said:


> We have been 9 times.  The very best time to go is in Oct.  It hovers in the 80's and the crowds are minimal.
> 
> We are here now, and the parks are just so crowded.  Couple that with 95 degree days and 100% humidity.  It is borderline miserable.
> 
> October, fast passes aren't really needed.  You also get the opportunity to do the halloween stuff at WDW.



We have been there 3 times in Oct and the weather and crowds have been great.  In addition to Halloween activities. Epcot has the Food and Wine Festival.  Dawn


----------



## glypnirsgirl

+2 for October - absolutely my favorite time to go. We have never had a hurricane scare, warm enough to swim, cool enough to not melt, crowds are low --- it really is the perfect time. I liked it even better before food and wine. I really don't get the attraction of F&W.

Now to answer the question. I would highly recommend any Disney resort - my favorite is Old Key West. I like it because it feels relaxed and calm when you get back from the activities in the parks. Almost every single stay I have had a nice view - just grass and water but it makes me happy. I like the main pool and the pools at Miller Road and Turtle Cay - none of them are fantastically themed. They are nice large pools with laundry facilites nearby. Turtle Cay has a snack bar that is open during the summer. 

I have enjoyed my stays at Wilderness Lodge Villas (just remember to take the boat, not the bus, to Magic Kingdom) and Bay Lake Towers. Boardwalk Villas seems too hectic to me - but the location is fantastic. Beach Club has the best pool and relaxing theming, but I don't like the views in the villas. Animal Kingdom is too dark for me to see well - but I am in my 50s and lack of light is a problem for me. At the same time, I LOVE the activities and general theming of Animal Kingdom. If I could see there, it would be my next to my favorite resort. Because I can't see, it is my least favorite. 

I like Saratoga Springs, but I would choose it AFTER Bonnet Creek if I were getting a car. I don't like the floor plans.

We stayed at Wyndham Bonnet Creek last December. I have friends that own at Disney and prefer Bonnet Creek. If you are going to rent a car, Bonnet Creek is wonderfully convenient. It is located really close to Epcot and Disney Hollywood Studios. And is convenient to both Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. And the villas are lovely. It was in the 30s while we were there and we didn't get in the pool. But more than once, we saw people coming in from the pool - so it must be well heated - not that that is a concern in July or August.

elaine


----------



## cindi

MichaelColey said:


> Is it really that much worse in July and August?  We've only been in September, October, December, February and May, but our first August trip is coming up.  Looking at average highs, July and August are the worst (92), but June and September are close (90) and even May isn't much cooler (87).  I know it can get quite a bit hotter than the averages (it was in the mid 90s when we were there in May).  I guess the other factor is the humidity and rain, but once again June and September are almost as bad as July and August.
> 
> We plan on focusing on the parks primarily in the mornings (rope drop through lunchtime) when we're there in August.



Yes, it really is.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I went to college near Orlando. No air conditioning. Each summer back home,I worked at as a lifeguard outside or lived in a tent in the woods. It was hotter in Florida in late August than anytime in the hot & humid area where I lived.

Yes, it is HOT. It is also 100% humidity with late afternoon thunder storms. The sun MAKES the pool water too hot to be in.


----------



## 6scoops

MichaelColey said:


> Is it really that much worse in July and August?  We've only been in September, October, December, February and May, but our first August trip is coming up.  Looking at average highs, July and August are the worst (92), but June and September are close (90) and even May isn't much cooler (87).  I know it can get quite a bit hotter than the averages (it was in the mid 90s when we were there in May).  I guess the other factor is the humidity and rain, but once again June and September are almost as bad as July and August.
> 
> We plan on focusing on the parks primarily in the mornings (rope drop through lunchtime) when we're there in August.



We were there last June at the Beach Club for 10 days.    It is hard to do any parks at all during the day.   It was *extremely* hot even in the mornings.  My DD's forehead actually swelled from either the sun or just being over heated.  I suggest, pools, water parks or indoor activity during the day and parks at night, after dark!  Take advantage of the late night extra magic hours if possible and sleep in the next day.  Have fun!!


----------



## mecllap

OP -- It's great that you're getting a start on researching and planning for your trip -- a good resource is disboards.com for general questions -- check the Tips and Budget threads, and the DVC threads.  People tend to underestimate how enormously huge Disney World is, how hot and crowded it can be, and just how much there is to do there.  You will be able to hit some (maybe most) of the "biggie" highlights, but you will not be able to do everything you hope or plan to do.

Parking is not exactly a fight -- you will be directed to a spot and reminded to make a note of your section and row (but you will need to remember how far down the row you are -- some of them are very long).  If you stay off-site, including Bonnet Creek, you will have $14.00 per day parking charge. Staying on-site is a great idea for a first visit -- there are several nice timeshares near WDW, but I don't know which are RCI (the Marriotts are great, but they may just be II).  We do just fine staying off-site, but we've gone there a lot so know the ins and outs.  Even staying on-site, it's helpful to have a car, "just in case" -- and then the parking is included.  Staying on-site also gives you access to "Extra Magic Hours" which sometimes are helfpul, sometimes also really crowded.  

You can take food and beverages (no alcohol, no glass) into the parks, if you are okay with carrying it.  Cargo pants are helpful -- esp. in the heat, it's good to travel light.  You can ask for cold/ice water (for free) at any Quick Service food restaurant.

Get to "rope-drop" opening each day, and leave when someone starts getting tired and cranky for a break -- you can go back to the same park later (if you get a "park-hopper" you can go to a different park).  

And yes, it's miserably hot in July and August (but we're going in about a month anyway).  Expect afternoon showers (take cheap ponchos for everyone) -- but they usually pass quickly, so you don't need to leave the park -- just take shelter.

Have fun planning and enjoy your first visit (use the Photopass system so everyone in your group is in some pictures -- they will snap one with your camera, too).


----------



## LadyBeBop

mecllap said:


> OP -- It's great that you're getting a start on researching and planning for your trip -- a good resource is disboards.com for general questions -- check the Tips and Budget threads, and the DVC threads.



I'll also second the Disboards.  It will tell you a lot about WDW.  I'm on the Budget thread a lot.  And the tips on the Budget thread isn't always Disney..it's just family budget tips.  Good resource.

Never stayed at a DVC resort.  But we're banking two years of condos, and we're hoping to stay at one for our granddaughter's fifth birthday.  October 31, 2013.  I'm already counting the days.  Hoping I can start a search at the 24 month period, although I won't have the necessary TPUs until after I bank both years (I've prepaid 2012's condo fees, but I won't be able to bank 2013 until next year).  I don't anticipate getting anything until around the 11 month period though.

I've thought about Bonnet Creek.  I have 126,000 Wyndham points; enough for a two bedroom over my granddaughter's birthday.  Problem with that is...I have them on even years only.     I still think I'd rather go with a DVC resort.

Last two times, we've traded into Orange Lake.  Great place; can't say enough about it.  However, it's still about 15 minutes to any park.  That's why we're trying to get a DVC resort.  That, and the Disney magic, of course.

Good luck to you, and wish me luck on my end.


----------



## BearsFan315

*Many Thanks . . . 4 the Replies*

Thanks for all the info...  I have been reading the threads here on TUG & on DISBOARDS, a lot of info and extremely vaulable.  I always try to do my homework in advance so as to make our trip more pleasurable and be knowledgable about most everything, as to have no surprises  

Looking as Disney Resorts, do they bank them (make them available) in lots, at certain times or how do they work.  Also saw some Bonnet Creek and others, but are only available through Feb 2012, are they also banked in lots or certain time frames ??  

As for TPU banking my 2 weeks & combining them gets me 29 TPU, so looks like there are many options.  Guess the bad part is just waiting for something really good to come up...  I must learn the art of patience :rofl: So DO we WAIT for Disney or book something soon, saw plenty of Vistana, Orange lake, and Summer Bays Available in that time frame.  What is the big Difference between Vistana & Vistana Villa, then Summer Bay and the Houses at Summer Bay  ?!?

In regards to transportation, is it better to drive to the Resorts or use Disney Transportation ??  We most likely will have a car while we are there.And we will most likely visit one park per day.  Yeah I know it will be hot & muggy, and the kids here get out mid June from school and go back first of September, so that is the main reason we shose July / August to travel.  This also allows us plenty of time if we drive down and drive back to really enjoy ourselves and take our time.


----------



## MichaelColey

DVCs and Wyndhams all bulk bank.  What you see now is a good indication of how far in advance each bulk banks.  TUG Members can also use the Sightings forums to see previous bulk bankings that have been reported to get an idea of frequency, number of units, how long they stay, etc.

If you stay off site, a car is definitely best.  If you stay on site at Disney (at a DVC property) and you have a car, either way works fine but driving is generally a little quicker/easier.  MK is one exception, where the Disney transportation is more convenient (because of the TTC and Boat/Monorail).  Also, BCV and BWV are a short walk to Epcot (and a little longer walk to HS) and BLT is a short walk to MK.


----------



## YeongWoo

*How old are the kids?*



BearsFan315 said:


> 1- Location/ Access to Disney, within a reasonable distance say 10-15 minutes
> 2- Amenities that include Kitchen & Laundry, we plan on eating in the resort to save money to spend elsewhere.  Also Laundry in the unit is a huge plus so we can take care of as needed with convenience on our own schedule.
> 3- Free/ Complimentary Transportation to Disney (Would be nice so we can jsut sit back and ride over and not fight to park, and run around looking for our car)
> 4- Pool & Activities for us when we decide to just hang out and take it easy.
> 
> Plus anything else you may think of htat we should look at, do, enjoy, or take into consideration.  From reading hte post seems like Bonnet Creek & Vistana are 2 of the top Chioces, which I have looked into as well as Summer Bay.
> 
> We are open to options, and would like fedback if you have been there and experienced Disney or any of htese resorts.  Thanks :!)



From my standpoint the age and number of kids is a huge factor.  Everyone probably should leave the park mid-day to avoid the heat but it's absolutely required when you have younger children.  So quick and easy transportation is a premium for those with younger kids since you will make several trips to the park everyday.  I love Bonnet Creek and I've used their free transportation to the parks but there weren't enough afternoon shuttles when I was last there.  Disney's transportation is far superior.  I sounded like you didn't want to drive/park so those would be your best two options.  I can't speak directly about the other resort shuttles but comments that I've read about them weren't good.  Typically, there is a posting on the resort review about quality of the shuttle service.  With all that said, I will add that the driving and parking thing isn't really that bad.  You can often get to your resort in the time it takes to wait on a shuttle...

With regard to some of your other comments.  A couple of the biggest reasons that I would stay a Disney resort would be the extra hours and the Disney Dining Plan.  The extra hours allow you access to the park prior to or after the regular park hours.  It's usually several hours of bonus park time and it's during the coolest part of the day.  The Disney Dining plan is expensive but for a first trip I think is justified.  I use the plan mostly for the character meals.  Take Chef Mickey's for example.  You have a buffet dinner while various character come around to your table for autographs and pictures.  It's one of the most memorable parts of the trip for kids.  Chef Mickey's would usually cost about $125 for the 4 of us but it's included in the DDP.  There's a lot of debate about whether it actually saves you money or makes you eat more than you otherwise would and idk, but it makes sense to me for a first timer.

The last thing I'll add in addition to researching Disboards is to look at Tour Guide Mike or the Unofficial Guide to Disney.  There is some discussion on the boards as to which one is best.  I like TGM but I haven't used it in years.  Either one is well worth the money for someone who likes to plan ahead.  Crowd management is one of best things you'll get from them.

BTW, either the winter or spring break would be better weather wise.  I'd even vote for June over July/August.  In August you are in prime hurricane season so get the insurance.  I've been in August before and you won't have any problems if you have the right plan.


----------



## fillde

With the constant threats of thunderstorms, I would try to avoid July and August.  This year has been very hot and humid so far. We've had day's of high 90's which is stifling with the humidity.
Bonnett Creek would be an excellent RCI choice.


----------



## strandlover

*Agreed!*



fillde said:


> With the constant threats of thunderstorms, I would try to avoid July and August.  This year has been very hot and humid so far. We've had day's of high 90's which is stifling with the humidity.
> Bonnett Creek would be an excellent RCI choice.



We were last there in August during Katrina.  Stifling heat and torrential rains.  The only upside is thinner crowds and almost no need to FastPass.


----------



## DavidnJudy

I would take Vistana if I were you.  Disney has upped the points needed to 32. So your 29 won't cut it. And a summer Disney 2 bedroom will be hard to find.

If you can get a summer 2 bedroom Vistana I would take it.  NOT Vistana Villages but Sheraton Vistana Resort.  Make sure it is an 8 (6), you will get  a nice section.

Vistana is very close to WDW. You make a right out of Vistana, then a right onto World Center drive and you are on Disney property.  Epcot is 8 minutes, DHS 11 minutes, AK 15 minutes and MK about 16 minutes.

Orange Lake is nice too but not as convienent to the parks. MK is 19 minutes, EP 20 minutes, DHS 17 minutes and AK is 12 (which is the only one that is closer).

My vote would be Vistana for you.

Summer Bay is very nice as well but even farther.

As far as weather, we have been in Agust several times sometimes it is brutal and sometimes it is just hot, but we had fun everytime anyway. We now go on Spring break - the weather is much better then


----------



## BearsFan315

Well we aer still looking, as we are waiting for our home resort to clear our second request for Depoist into RCI.  Seems they denied our fist request, as they got us mixed up with another owner that has the same name, however he has NOT been paying Maintenance Fees...  Think we have all that corrected now.

We are looking at either Bonnet Creek, Vistana, or Orange Lake Resorts.  If a 3 bedroom unit pops up I will snatch it up, if not we will wait and see how the inventory goes and if anything pops up that is a steal we will grab it, Since we are in no big rush.  

The recent debate is do we Drive down the 15 hours (drive half way stay the night in a hotel, then drive the other half) to save money or do we fly down & rent a car ??


----------



## YeongWoo

*We drive it*

My wife will not fly.  15 hours is a very long day but I done that before.  What would work better is a planned stop in Hilton Head or Savannah.  Just plan on a couple of extra days and squeeze in some sight seeing.


----------



## DavidnJudy

We have done both FLY and DRIVE.  We used to always Drive - We then have the car. We stayed overnight once near the border of South Carolina in Georgia - almost out of S.C.  This seemed to be a good place to stop.  but you could do it all in one day.

You are South of DC - We are in Baltimore just north of DC.  So the drive should be better for you.  The DC part is the worst.  It should only take you 13 hours.  You could leave around 5 am. and make it there at 6 pm without a hotel.  Or you could drive some on Friday and some on Saturday.

Personally we fly now and rent a car. Because we can usually get a good fare out of BWI.  And now it is a 5 1/2 hour trip (including driving to airport, getting their early and driving to the hotel) instead of 14 hours.

You can use this calculator that was posted on another thread:

http://www.befrugal.com/tools/fly-or-drive-calculator/

You will certainly save money driving, but use much more time and not be as refreshed when you get there!  And it is vacation you want to be refreshed but is that worth 500 or so dollars more to fly.

It also depends on how many there are of you in each car.  The more in each car the less it is to drive versus fly.

By the way we usually FLY now. There are four of us and the cost to fly (including rental car) is about 1200, where as the cost to drive (including hotel) is about 650.  Even though it is 550 more to fly, I just think it is money well spent when you consider your time and how refreshed you feel when you get there. But that is all subjective.  And I could see myself driving again if need be. (like tickets skyrocketed)


----------



## BearsFan315

Yeah I have been doing my Travel Calculations  

There will be 5 of us, 2 Adults & 3 Kids (Teen, Pre-Teen, & Under 10)

For us to drive down non-stop would cost us about $450 taking our car or $650 taking our Van.  That includes Gas & Meals for us both ways. To Drive down and stay over 1 night each way (to break up the trip) would be about $700 Car, $900 Van Includes Gas, Meals, & Hotel both ways.

Now to fly down, rent a Car, & gas for the week would be about $1750 (Flight $250 x 5 = $1250 Complete Plus Car Rental $400 and $100 for Gas to be safe)

Guess it all comes down to how much is our Time & Sanity Worth ?!?  Is it worth spending the extra $1k to fly down and get there in one day (even have 2 options of non-stop flights from here) or save the $$ and drive...  Hoping everyone gets along in the back seat :rofl: 

Also as in flying we have been looking at flights into Orlando [MCO]


----------



## DavidnJudy

If you decide not to fly, then take the VAN. I can't imagine that long a trip cramped in a car and all the luggage you want to take.

JMHO


----------



## LadyBeBop

Looks like you're in the same dilemma as I'm in.  With the TPU change, our trading power isn't enough for DVC...even with two years banked.

With your family, I wouldn't think about flying.  But I would take the van for sure.

I'm assuming you're driving from Portsmouth, VA.  Mapquest has it at 12 hours.  Probably without stops.  Unless you stop an awful lot (and I usually budget about two hours for stops), you should make it in less than 15 hours.

What I would do....I'd take two days going down, and one day going home.  Some suggested Hilton Head.  I love HHI; however that's only slightly more than halfway.  The key is to get as far as possible and have an easy second day.  I'd probably stop somewhere in Southern GA or Northern FL.  That way, you'll probably have a three hour drive down to WDW.  Probably with no stops...or at most a 15 minute potty break.  The result...you'll be releaxed for your trip.

Coming home, I think you can make it in a day.  By that time, you just want to get home.


----------



## gretel

*Annual Trip*

I drive down from NJ every year in July with my mom and two sons (now 11 and 13). We stay a week in Orlando and visit Disney. We just finished our week there and now we are enjoying time on the beach.

Weather:  Yes, it's hot and humid.  Dress very lightly and wear shades and hats. Put on sunscreen. Take air conditioned breaks and drink water. The rain starts in the afternoon. Plan meals and shopping during those times. If you stay on site, they will send your packages back to your hotel.

Disney:  If you get to the park when they first open with the extra magic hour, and use the fastpass system, you can get on every ride you want.  At Magic Kingdom in the morning we went on Space Mountain three times, Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain twice, It's  a Small World, and Buzz Lightyear. We were done by noon. We went back to the hotel and relaxed and then went to Epcot at night for their extra magic hours (and rode Soarin and Test Track).  The trick is to get the fast pass before you go on the ride you want.  Then, hold it while you go on that ride as well as a second ride. Then, your time for another fast pass will be ready and you can get another. You don't have to use the fast passes when they say you do.  They can be used throughout the day. Always get fast passes when the time allows you (it says when on your fast pass ticket).

Accommodations:  I've stayed on site in Disney several times as well as at most of the timeshares mentioned.  If you want the full Disney experience, you should stay on site in a two bedroom.  It is most convenient for the kids and for transportation.  I like the convenience of the Beach Club Villas as they have a great pool for the kids and boat service to two parks.  I'm not a fan of the bus service, although they run efficiently. Wilderness has the boat service to the Magic Kingdom.  

Driving:  I always drive.  For 15 hours, I would leave around 3am and let the kids sleep in the back. Bring their pillows and blankets and each with their own snacks and electronics. You will arrive in the evening. Get a few groceries, unpack and sleep. You will be ready for the next day.  If you want to stay overnight on the way, stay as close to Orlando as you can drive. Reserve in advance as the nicer hotels sell out! Consider Pooler, GA. Having a long drive the second day isn't fun and it ruins that day.  Kids are dying to get out and you are exhausted. Flying can be just as much of a hassle these days. 

Gatorland: This year we went to Gatorland and the kids did the zip line! Wow! It was an experience they will never forget!  Take a look at it for an alternative Disney day.

Have fun!


----------



## BearsFan315

Well noticed a few DVC showing up here and there for exchange, however they are 36 Points !!  Out of our reach even combining 2 Timeshares  

Have noticed there are plenty of 3 Bedrooms available in our range in July & August for Summer Bay, Vistana, and a few others...

Still undecided on flying or driving.  Prefer to fly but then think of the added cost of flying, bags, food, etc... so how much is the convenience of flying down worth vs 13-15 hours of driving ??  that is the debate...  Figure almost $1000 more to fly & rent a car vs driving down with our van.  Plus no cost for baggage check in, and other misc cost.  Then wear there is wear and tear on the Van & the joy of driving :rofl: 

Good thing is we are still about a year out and plenty of time to watch, wait, and debate... oh i love the waiting part...


----------



## Ricci

Grand Beach had 3 bedroom units as well...... very, very nice.


----------



## Lisa P

LadyBeBop said:


> I've thought about Bonnet Creek.  I have 126,000 Wyndham points; enough for a two bedroom over my granddaughter's birthday.  Problem with that is...I have them on even years only.     I still think I'd rather go with a DVC resort.


If you decide on Bonnet Creek in 2013, you can still credit pool your 2012 points before the start of the 2012 use year.  Then you can use the pooled credits to make your 2013 Bonnet Creek reservation, 10 months out.  Just a thought.  The fee to credit pool is much, much less than an RCI exchange fee.  Our young nieces absolutely LOVED the Bonnet Creek Spanish Fort pool with zero entry, as well as the slide and floating river.  They liked the evening poolside movie nights and kiddie waterplay zone.  Their older sister enjoyed all the pool parties and game rooms.  It's very kid- and teen-friendly.  Just a thought - you'd need to decide before your last date to credit pool.



BearsFan315 said:


> Looking as Disney Resorts, do they bank them (make them available) in lots, at certain times or how do they work.  Also saw some Bonnet Creek and others, but are only available through Feb 2012, are they also banked in lots or certain time frames ??


Yes, the Disney resorts are usually deposited in small groupings of deposits around 7 months out.  They do trickle in a bit.  The Wyndham deposits are made in larger groupings, 1-3 months' worth at a time - you'll seldom see additional deposits made for the same dates after a bulk banking.  So you'll want to have your ongoing search in place beforehand if you want this resort.  They are currently banked through February 2012.



BearsFan315 said:


> As for TPU banking my 2 weeks & combining them gets me 29 TPU, so looks like there are many options.





BearsFan315 said:


> There will be 5 of us, 2 Adults & 3 Kids (Teen, Pre-Teen, & Under 10)


Perhaps many options in the area, but not for DVC.  A DVC studio currently runs 22 TPUs but then you'd be squeezing 5 people into, basically, a single hotel room for 4.  Most of the 1BRs also only sleep 4 with a single bathroom and 1BRs are 32 TPUs - too many for you.  2BRs, what you really need for your family, are 36 TPUs... if they hold steady and don't increase again!

The only non-DVC resort that I know of which offers completely complimentary transportation to the parks is Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  That can be fine for a day or two, but I'd probably choose to drive.  Then again, we've mostly driven from DVC resorts too.  Anyway, you have mentioned a nice assortment of nearby offsite resorts which offer reasonable proximity, nice pools and good amenities.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek would definitely be my first choice for your family size, ages and your interest in being close to the parks.  Another to consider for a summer vacation is Cypress Pointe - not quite as fancy as some but it's very nearby, offers large 3BRs, has family-friendly amenities and all rooms are only a short walk to a pool.  Who wants to make a long trek to a pool in the heat (sometimes an issue at Holiday Inn-Orange Lake)?  Vistana Resort's rooms are almost all near pools, tons of family-friendly activities and game rooms, very short drive to the parks and 2BRs are easy to get.  Summer Bay is a bit further of a drive but may be worth it to you if you get a 3BR condo or a House at Summer Bay.



BearsFan315 said:


> To Drive down and stay over 1 night each way (to break up the trip) would be about $700 Car, $900 Van Includes Gas, Meals, & Hotel both ways.
> 
> Now to fly down, rent a Car, & gas for the week would be about $1750 (Flight $250 x 5 = $1250 Complete Plus Car Rental $400 and $100 for Gas to be safe)


You've said that you'd like to take it easy on this trip.  If the $1750 flight plan is within your budget, I'd spend it differently, personally.  We would get a Sun-Sun RCI week.  On Saturday, we'd leave before dawn but only drive 3/4 of the way, let the kids have a swim in a basic motel pool and get everyone some sleep.  Then we'd finish the drive on Sunday morning and start our Disney vacation.  The following Sunday, we'd drive about halfway back and spend 3 nights at the beach.  A Sunday check-in would likely provide more options for reasonable rates at the beach.  It would be a fun way to break up the drive home and give everyone something to look forward to, at the end of the trip.  You may even look into a 3-night stay at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort - a destination in itself for Disney fans!  :whoopie:


----------



## jlp879

There are some Marriotts near Disneyworld that trade both II and RCI.  Their location would be great and they share facilities with the Marriott World Center.    My other RCI choices would be Bonnet Creek and Sheraton Vistana Resort.  All of the above are very close to WDW.  Sheraton Vistana Villages would be nice too, but they are located closer to SeaWorld and you would be dependent upon your car.  

Marriott Imperial Palms and Bonnet Creek have 3 bedroom units available.   All of the above have in suite laundry and full kitchens.


----------



## DavidnJudy

If you don't want to wait - book Vistana.  We love Vistana close to the parks, but you have to drive. (We prefer to drive by the way). If you want to wait book Bonnet Creek.  But Bonnet Creek could be around 25-30 TPU. Make sure you have enough TPU for that.  Summer Bay had transportation to the parks, but the schedule wasn't great and there were tons of people waiting for the buses - we always drove.  If you are going to have your car at the parks I would drive. It may cost you a little more (14 dollars to park) but it will be more enjoyable for all (in my oppinion). But I haven't used the buses at Bonnet Creek - maybe they are great?  Anyone with expierences with the buses at Bonnet Creek?

Good luck.


----------



## sportsduck

*On Vs Offsite*

Forgetting about individual resort amenities for a moment, the advantage of staying onsite at WDW really depends which resort you get.  If you are at the Beach Club or Boardwalk you can walk or take the boat service to Epcot or Disney Studios plus walking around the Boardwalk at night is great.  Wilderness Lodge you can take the boat service to Magic Kingdom then hop the monorail to Epcot.  But all of the others you are at the mercy of the bus service which at times can be frustrating (particularly if you are leaving with everyone else) and not much of a timesaver thus losing some of the appeal / advantage of staying onsite.

A major advantage of staying offsite is you can easier get stuff for your unit (eg, food, laundry detergent, etc.) at local stores (eg, Walmart, Target) at a lower price and better selection vs. whatever they have in the Disney stores.  

If you're staying onsite you may want to consider renting a car through the Disney Car Care Center which is ran by Alamo and National.  They offer prices which is usually cheaper than the airport and they will pick you up and drop you off at your Disney property.  This way it will be easier to explore more of Orlando / Kissimmee / Lake Buena Vista versus relying on the Disney Transportation System (and give you a few hours away from the mouse).  As a resort guest you don't have to pay for parking at the parks.

I'm not sure if the Disney timeshares warrant enough for the amount of points you need to exchange versus some of the closer offsite resorts.  We are heading to Orlando in October.  8 points for a 2 BR at SVR vs 36 points for a 1 BR at any DVC property.  In this particular situation, are the DVCs really worth 4.5x as much?  Granted to be fair, the value of DVCs look to be stagnant regardless of the time year while the offsite resorts change worse than the stock market but you get the idea.

Good luck in whatever you do / did!  Just remember that if you have a smartphone make a favorite out of Disney's restaurant reservation system mobile site.  It's a great tool!


----------



## Aaron Kristen

*Bonnett creek*

Well, we just exchanged into Wyndham Bonnett Creek, 2 weeks, April 2012.
Gosh i hope it is as good as most people say. me, wifey and 2 rats (8 and 5).


----------



## kathyp

*WDW info*

[If you have info. to share - please post it openly, rather than asking people to call you.  - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## tahoeJoe

*Forget DVC....*



BearsFan315 said:


> We are open to options, and would like fedback if you have been there and experienced Disney or any of htese resorts.  Thanks :!)



....go Bonnet Creek. They offer free transportation to the parks, there is no rip-off "transportation" fee, the service is actually better than Disney, the units are larger and nicer. This is a no brainer. DVC is over-rated, you will be very happy and comfortable at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

BTW, I don't own either DVC or Wyndham, but have stayed at both. 

-TJ


----------



## siesta

I would like to mention that Wyndham Bonnett Creek is on Disney property,and offers a free and convenient shuttle to the gates.


----------



## silentg

Summer Bay, Orange Lake and Silver Lake are all close to Disney.
My family came down and stayed at Summer Bay and I believe they have complimentary bus service to the parks.  Orange Lake has buses too, but there is a fee and if you have your car the parking fee at Disney would be the same as the bus fee from Orange Lake.  I am an owner at Orange Lake and enjoy staying at the resort they have a lazy river park there called River Island. On site mini golf and movies in the club house area. Also 4 golf courses and on site restaurants. I have not stayed at any of the DVC in the Disney area, but did stay at Disney's Vero Beach resort last year.  They have day trips to Disney, not sure what the price is as we did not go to Disney from Vero, just stayed at the resort and enjoyed the beach.
TerryC


----------



## BearsFan315

*Still in the Hunt...  Finalizing Details...*

Well we are still stalking the resorts for the week we want for our Disney Trip.  We have narrowed it down to a few resorts Vistana, which is readily available and Bonnet Creek, which is yet to be available for our timeframe, but notice it books FAST !!  Our Top three list is Bonnet Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort  (#6369), Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450), and Summer Bay Resort  (#3175)

We will be traveling the first week of August, since I am back in school working on another degree I will not get out until last week of July 2012 and then Fall will start mid August we have a 2 week window to travel.  

Also what is the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450) and Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas (#V450) ??  know they are some what one in the same, but know there is something different since they are listed separately !!  Same for Summer Bay Resort  (#3175) vs Villas at Summer Bay Resort  (#5995) ...

Anyone have thoughts opinions on the new Allegiant Flights ??  Looks like they are now in our area and we can fly via them for about $80 one way per person, even with fees and taxes cost would be about 25-35% cheaper then the other guys !!


----------



## DeniseM

BearsFan315 said:


> Also what is the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450) and Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas (#V450) ??  know they are some what one in the same, but know there is something different since they are listed separately !!



Fountains is one phase within Sheraton Vistana Resort - there are several others.  The resort just completed a total renovation, so all phases are newly remodeled and redecorated.  At the top of the Starwood forum, in the Starwood Owner Resources Sticky, there are brochures showing the renovated units, and at least 1 resort map.


----------



## MichaelColey

Similarly, Villas at Summer Bay is a separate phase/section of Summer Bay.  I think it generally doesn't get as good of reviews.  They also have Houses at Summer Bay, which are incredible (3BR houses with small, private, screened in pools).  Summer Bay is quite a ways out from WDW.  I would go with one of those first two (or any of the HGVCs) before Summer Bay.


----------



## Gophesjo

*Stayed in Vistana Fountains - my son flew in via Allegiant*



BearsFan315 said:


> Well we are still stalking the resorts for the week we want for our Disney Trip.  We have narrowed it down to a few resorts Vistana, which is readily available and Bonnet Creek, which is yet to be available for our timeframe, but notice it books FAST !!  Our Top three list is Bonnet Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort  (#6369), Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450), and Summer Bay Resort  (#3175)
> 
> We will be traveling the first week of August, since I am back in school working on another degree I will not get out until last week of July 2012 and then Fall will start mid August we have a 2 week window to travel.
> 
> Also what is the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort (#0450) and Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas (#V450) ??  know they are some what one in the same, but know there is something different since they are listed separately !!  Same for Summer Bay Resort  (#3175) vs Villas at Summer Bay Resort  (#5995) ...
> 
> Anyone have thoughts opinions on the new Allegiant Flights ??  Looks like they are now in our area and we can fly via them for about $80 one way per person, even with fees and taxes cost would be about 25-35% cheaper then the other guys !!




I stayed Thanksgiving week at the Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountains Section.  The refurb is wonderful, and the unit was very comfortable.  I also liked the location.  Getting to Disney was very easy, as was accessing I-4 to go elsewhere in the metro Orlando area.  If I stay at Vistana again, however, I will try to get a Cascades unit - newer and more interesting architecturally.  Not sure about the decor and furnishings - probably not much difference.

My son flew in on Allegiant on Thanksgiving Day.  Because they fly to the Sanford Airport, rather than MCO, it took close to an hour to get there from Vistana to pick him up.  You sure can't beat their fares, though, and he had no cpmplaints about the flight.  He did, however, have no baggage - having heard that Allegiant's baggage rates are relatively expensive.

Even though it is a ways off, have a great trip!


----------



## Talent312

I wouldn't go there in July+August. The pavement is hot enuff to fry an egg.
When it rains, you can see the steam rise up from the pavement.

But hey, some folks love the sauna.

Wear plenty of sunblock, be at the park ~15 minutes b4 it opens,
leave about Noon, have lunch and a mid-day break off campus,
and return late in the afternoon.


----------



## travelhome

I'm also debating whether we should aim for staying in DVC or a nice off-site nice resort closeby. The availability for 2 bdrm is soo much higher offsite. For people staying in an off-site resort, is it still allowed to use Disney's boat/monorail transportation system? Somehow I had an impression that it is only available to guests staying with Disney operated resorts.... Is it really that much convenient comparing to driving? How's the wait time for boat/monorail?

 Our kids will be 5 and 7 and seniors are in their 70s. If there is a lot of wait time to use Disney's transportation system, maybe we will just rent a car regardless where we stay and pay $14 parking. Then, there is not much an advantage of staying in DVC other than the dinning plan. I haven't researched much on dinning plans but in general I do not like to be locked in... 

We also want to visit the Kennedy Space center.


----------



## MichaelColey

If you have enough trading power (it now takes close to 50 TPU to get into a 2BR DVC unit in the summer) and would rather have location and on-site perks rather than space, NOW is the time if you want to get DVC for next July. The latest bulk deposits have been right before the timeframe you're looking for.  Set up an ongoing search ASAP.  You might already be too late.

You'll find a lot of threads about the pros and cons of on site and off site. Essentially, there are off site locations (mainly the ones mentioned in this thread) that are nicer, more spacious, and that require far fewer TPU (probably no more than about 20 for July). The DVC units (other than Old Key West) are relatively small (generally about 1075 sqft vs. 1250+) and have smaller kitchen and dining areas. Staying on site is "more magical", gives you more convenient transportation, is closer, gives you access to Extra Magic Hours, free parking, etc.

As for the dining plan, I would skip it. You're staying in a timeshare. You'll likely have a car. It's much cheaper to eat in the timeshare or off-site. Even if you do eat on site, it's probably no more expensive just to pay out of pocket. The dining plan used to be a good deal, but the value has been significantly degraded in the past several years.

The boat/monorail is for everyone to use. In fact, if you stay off site, you have NO CHOICE but to use one or the other to get to MK. You park something like a mile or two from the park, take a parking lot tram, then either the boat or monorail to get to MK. If you're on site, you can take a Disney bus directly to MK (which we usually do, even if we have a car, because it's more convenient).

I would suggest that you visit easyWDW.com and learn more about Disney before your trip. It can be pretty overwhelming if you're not prepared. Just like timeshares, some education makes a huge difference.


----------



## Newnew

*RCI weeks*

I have an ongoing search with RCI weeks to find a disney property to stay on Dec 29 2012. Do you think I started looking too late and what month should I say forget it and look at possible offsite locations.


----------



## Catira

Newnew said:


> I have an ongoing search with RCI weeks to find a disney property to stay on Dec 29 2012. Do you think I started looking too late and what month should I say forget it and look at possible offsite locations.



The last DVC deposits were made for early October. You still have a couple of months before December deposits start showing up.


----------



## spencersmama

My 2 cents:

1. Yes, July and August will be hot, but you are from Portsmouth, VA.  The days can be just as hot there, it's just that we have more of them in a row than in VA.  

2.  Thunderstorms will happen.  If you can travel in late June or early July, you may minimize the chance of bad weather.  They pass relatively quickly for the most part, though.  

3.  I personally enjoy the parks in the late afternoon and evening to minimize time in the sun. I don't know if you are night owls, but if you are, I would recommend that.

4.  Make sure you make reservations for sit-down restaurants for a late lunch if you go to the park during the day.  That will get you out of the heat for hottest part of the day to relax and recharge.  Walk ins are hard to come by in the summer because everyone wants to get out of the heat!  

5.  My parents lived in Yorktown for years.  I did the drive 2 or 3 times a year, at least once a year by myself, with little ones. The drive isn't bad as far as drives go.  It does get long, but by the time I drove to the airport, parked, got through security, hoped planes weren't delayed, etc, I usually felt like I might as well drive.  Then I had my own car available.  It took me 12 hours with stops.  Orlando adds about an hour from where I live, but you live about 45 mins closer to rt. 58 than they did.  (Your house is before the tunnel.    )  It is really a personal preference- each choice has pros and cons.

6.  If you do decide to fly, check out Allegiant Air.  They have non-stops from PHF(Newport News)-Sanford (a smaller airport outside of Orlando), although they don't have flights every day.  My mother and sister have both flown on them and have gotten tix for about $100 total, round trip.  I don;t know if summer would be as low, but it is worth looking into if you are thinking about flying.  

7.  Parking is not bad at WDW, IMO.  I prefer driving and parking to most of the resort shuttles.  (Even the ones for the Disney properties aren't as convenient, depending on where you are staying and which park you are visiting.)  If you stay off property, the shuttles are not at all convenient and there is often a per person charge.  You are better off driving and paying for parking both cost wise, and flexibility wise.  

8.  There are a lot of good time shares in Orlando.  You will get a great one planning this far out!


----------



## spencersmama

I left the computer when I was reading the thread.  After I posted my reply, I realized I hadn't read everything, some people made the same points as me, and the thread was started last summer.   Hmm, I guess I'm a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## BearsFan315

*Disney Update*

Well in we were able to get a unit @ Bonnet Creek

   from all the posts and reviews looks like we should be very happy and content.  we patiently waited for RCI to post them for our desired week, and it paid off.  And within a few days all fo the posted Bonnet Creek were Gone, glad we watched the postings.

   we also decided to fly, and are goin allegiant, i was stalking hte webiste na watching prices, and think we got a steal of a deal, cost us about $180 roundtrip per person.  Now the same flights are about $225 round trip, also booked a rental car for dirt cheap for the week.  

   so our travel and transportation is covered.  We are going down a day early so we have time to get there, settle in, get our bearings nad relax before we get all Disney 

   now it is best to buy tickets online direct from Disney or can you get them cheaper at the gates, or somewhere close by down in Orlando ??  Hotel, Resort, Vacation Planner ??  We are looking to jsut get 5 day passes with possibility of water park option.  Not interested in the hopper option.

   thanks for all your guidenace so far, we are excited and coutning down to our trip...   4 months to go !!


----------



## chalee94

BearsFan315 said:


> now it is best to buy tickets online direct from Disney or can you get them cheaper at the gates, or somewhere close by down in Orlando ??  Hotel, Resort, Vacation Planner ??  We are looking to jsut get 5 day passes with possibility of water park option.  Not interested in the hopper option.



best deals on tickets are online at authorized resellers like undercovertourist or mapleleaftickets.  there may be a slight additional discount if you are on a regular email list like mousesavers or allears.

it's not a huge savings but every little bit helps.  (don't forget that disney direct prices don't include sales tax.)


----------



## JackieD

gretel said:


> hotel.
> 
> Disney:  If you get to the park when they first open with the extra magic hour, and use the fastpass system, you can get on every ride you want.  At Magic Kingdom in the morning we went on Space Mountain three times, Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain twice, It's  a Small World, and Buzz Lightyear. We were done by noon. We went back to the hotel and relaxed and then went to Epcot at night for their extra magic hours (and rode Soarin and Test Track).  The trick is to get the fast pass before you go on the ride you want.  Then, hold it while you go on that ride as well as a second ride. Then, your time for another fast pass will be ready and you can get another. You don't have to use the fast passes when they say you do.  They can be used throughout the day. Always get fast passes when the time allows you (it says when on your fast pass ticket).



I agree with getting to the parks early and it's a must in my book (when it's less crowded and less hot)  We used to use this fast pass strategy and it worked great but sadly, the fast passes have to now be used during the time window printed (according to the Disboards.com)  

We've gone in July & August and yes, it's hot and humid but my husband who wears shorts year round and is always hot, says it's bearable and 'hey, I'm on vacation and it beats being home!'.  We try to get back to the resort around 1:00 ish and hang out til nighttime.

We stayed at Bonnet Creek last March for Spring Break.  We loved it there.  We travelled with 2 - 18yr olds, 15, 11 and they enjoyed the grounds and the convenient location near Disney.  We used their shuttle a couple times and drove a couple times.   Both were convenient but since parking is now $14/day it was nice taking their bus.

I suggest signing up to receive Mousesavers newsletter.  Email comes the middle of each month and it has a special link for Undercover tourist for WDW and waterpark tickets.  They have a little discount but usually run deals like buy 3 days and receive 4.  I have purchased from them at least 4 times and they send an actual ticket (not a voucher), free shipping and tax included. 

I have always used the WDW Unofficial Guide for their touring plans.  No, it doesn't leave a lot of room for spontaneity  but we never have waited more than 20 minutes for a ride and the kids always appreciate that!

Have a great time!!


----------



## arihillfarm

If I remember correctly, you are taking school-age kids, right?  If so, look into the Disney Y.E.S. (Youth Education Series) program for 3 hour long educational behind the scenes programs (usually finished before lunch) for the kids on a date during your stay.  The programs are free and allow you to buy steeply discounted base tickets (almost 50% off gate price) with or without options (hopper and/or water parks) for the number of days you need, for the kids and immediate family adults traveling with them.

Here is the link to the Disney World Programs offered:
http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/catalog/?location[]=WDW&filter=startDate

Just scroll down and find programs that fall within your travel dates and see if there are any that the kids qualify for based on age.

Here is the link to ticket prices for the YES program:
http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/WDW/pricing/2012/non-florida/

A 5 day premium ticket with hopping and 5 WPF&M visits are $198 each through the YES program, gate price for the same ticket is $385.  Both prices include tax.

Also, as a side note, any Disney park ticket holder can use the Disney transportation system to include buses, not just Disney resort guests.  That doesn't help you get to/from the parks from BC but is nice for a resort dining reservation if you are leaving from one of the parks.  

-Astrid



BearsFan315 said:


> Well in we were able to get a unit @ Bonnet Creek
> 
> from all the posts and reviews looks like we should be very happy and content.  we patiently waited for RCI to post them for our desired week, and it paid off.  And within a few days all fo the posted Bonnet Creek were Gone, glad we watched the postings.
> 
> we also decided to fly, and are goin allegiant, i was stalking hte webiste na watching prices, and think we got a steal of a deal, cost us about $180 roundtrip per person.  Now the same flights are about $225 round trip, also booked a rental car for dirt cheap for the week.
> 
> so our travel and transportation is covered.  We are going down a day early so we have time to get there, settle in, get our bearings nad relax before we get all Disney
> 
> now it is best to buy tickets online direct from Disney or can you get them cheaper at the gates, or somewhere close by down in Orlando ??  Hotel, Resort, Vacation Planner ??  We are looking to jsut get 5 day passes with possibility of water park option.  Not interested in the hopper option.
> 
> thanks for all your guidenace so far, we are excited and coutning down to our trip...   4 months to go !!


----------



## Lisa P

Newnew said:


> I have an ongoing search with RCI weeks to find a disney property to stay on Dec 29 2012. Do you think I started looking too late and what month should I say forget it and look at possible offsite locations.


DVC rarely deposits holiday weeks, like this New Year's week.  Especially if you need a room larger than a studio, I'd encourage you to have a back-up plan.  Hope it works out!


----------



## BearsFan315

*Disney 2012*

well we are within weeks of our vacation and thanks to everyone for their guidance and information !!

We booked our flights, saved a ton.  booked a rental car savedsome more. exchnaged in to Bonnet Creek and still ahd some RCI Points left over.  Actually got a welcom package from Bonnet Creek with a letter and information as well as a registration slip to pre-fill before we arrive to expedite our check-in when we arrive (hope this actually works).

Think we have everything we need to go.  Even got some Disney tickets thanks to a suggestion our kids enrolled in a YES Program and saved a bundle on the tickets for the week.  

Now just making sure ducks are in a row and waiting for time to pass  .  .  .


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Awesome! Hope you have a great trip! 

The Bonnet Creek units are beautiful and the kitchens are extremely well equipped.

The last thing that I recommend is printing out Google maps from the airport to the grocery store and from BC to the grocery store. If you have a GPS, this is probably not necessary. 

Have fun!

elaine





BearsFan315 said:


> well we are within weeks of our vacation and thanks to everyone for their guidance and information !!
> 
> We booked our flights, saved a ton.  booked a rental car savedsome more. exchnaged in to Bonnet Creek and still ahd some RCI Points left over.  Actually got a welcom package from Bonnet Creek with a letter and information as well as a registration slip to pre-fill before we arrive to expedite our check-in when we arrive (hope this actually works).
> 
> Think we have everything we need to go.  Even got some Disney tickets thanks to a suggestion our kids enrolled in a YES Program and saved a bundle on the tickets for the week.
> 
> Now just making sure ducks are in a row and waiting for time to pass  .  .  .


----------



## BearsFan315

*Disney 2012*

We hope to enjoy everyday and then some . . .

we have plotted out the resort, local shopping, groceries, goodies, etc.. and we are bringing *Lola *:hysterical: with us as well.  
_Lola was the name of the GPS from the movie RV with Robin Williams_


----------



## justmeinflorida

I have to agree with other posters here about the weather. It is *VERY* hot here during July/August. Don't go by it's only gonna be 92 because with humidity it will feel more like 110 and forgot about it if it rains that just makes it feel hotter. Right now it says it's 87.8 but feels like 98 but go outside on my deck and thermometer reads 104  The torrential (yes monsoon type) rains we get here during that time could close down the parks, it happens all the time.


But if you insist on coming in July/August I would highly recommend staying at a resort with tons of activities, so if does rain for days you'll have something to do with the children.


----------



## youcanfly

I must say, I'm envious about your upcoming trip. Congrats on getting kids in YES program. I've looked into the program for my youngest and wish I had heard about it before my oldest was in college. I know you've seen alot of posts about avoiding the afternoon heat. It really can make a great trip down right misreable. My suggestion would be to enjoy the parks  in the mornings and have the flexibilty to go back and swim at your hotel. On days when this is not an option, try hitting the shops during the hottest parts of the day or move at a slower pace and enjoy all of the shows and parades. One thing I use to help me avoid crowds is http://touringplans.com/
It is very helpful and simple to use. Simply plug in your dates and it can show you suggestions on park levels and which park to visit on which day. It can even give you a ride by ride guide if you like. And of course, nights will be great for park time. Night time shows are AMAZING at Disney. If you would like more info on parks/rides/shows/dining please let me know and I'll see if I can help. I really love helping people make the most out of their trip to Disney!


----------



## MichaelColey

MichaelColey said:


> Is it really that much worse in July and August? We've only been in September, October, December, February and May, but our first August trip is coming up. Looking at average highs, July and August are the worst (92), but June and September are close (90) and even May isn't much cooler (87). I know it can get quite a bit hotter than the averages (it was in the mid 90s when we were there in May). I guess the other factor is the humidity and rain, but once again June and September are almost as bad as July and August.
> 
> We plan on focusing on the parks primarily in the mornings (rope drop through lunchtime) when we're there in August.


FWIW, when we went last August (a 4 week trip), the weather really wasn't that bad.  We focused on mornings and evenings at the parks, with afternoon breaks to nap and/or swim.  It might have been a tad hotter than our September trips, but not much.


----------



## RachelR

We have been in August and September in the past, as well as Oct., Nov., Feb., March, April and May.  March was wonderful!!!  I loved March!  September, (which is when we are traveling this year), was hotter than when we went in August.  May was also very hot, but not as humid.

You will have fun in August, but get to the parks before they open.  You can get a lot done early!  We have found that going to the parks without extra magic hours, will usually mean smaller crowds.  So, the benefit of extra hours, is usually lost by larger crowds.

Have a wonderful trip and remember that you can get large glasses of ice water at the quick service locations just by asking.  It's a lifesaver.

If you haven't found it yet, allears.net has a dining section, with the menus and prices, in the parks and the disney resorts!!  

Which classes are your children attending?  My grandson is taking a class in September, during our trip.  Gotta love those YES ticket prices!


----------

